# Budgeting



## Adam R (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi -
I'm looking to relocate from the UK to Abruzzo before the year is out and I'm trying to budget for the move. I'd appreciate any thoughts on likely cost of the following - I'm having difficulty nailing down reasonable costs. Assume I'm a permanent resident... (I'm early 50s and have reasonable NCD/health etc)
Car insurance (something low value, €3k and Italian registered
And motorcycle insurance, (€9k worth of BMW)
Health insurance
Montly electricity / gas (probably LPG)

The cost of getting internet installed - possibly the cost of getting a phone line installed.

Would appreciate any thoughts!

TIA

Adam


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For insurance best way is to use one of the online websites and input your info. Price vary vary wildly depending on model.

Health depends on income

http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pagineAree_2522_listaFile_itemName_0_file.pdf

7.5% for the income up to about 20k. Than 4% more between that and 51k

Electricity and utilities in general are a big ball of string. I have all new high efficiency appliances and rarely reach €20 a month. OTOH I know other people with older appliances that use things in strange ways and they end up closer to €100 every month.

Gas (and even if you might need it) depends on your location. Assuming it's for heating you'll also need to consider insulation and general weather proofing.

Hate to say this but internet etc also depends on location. If you're in a bigger centre with competition you'll have a range of choices. For example Vodafone is charging me not much more than €30 a month. That includes 100MB fibre, unlimited voices calls around the world and the cost of installation. All the companies are more or less similar but offers change

LPG means you're likely in the countryside. It's worth thinking if there are better options.

For heating pellets or wood stoves if you're in a colder area.

If you're in a more moderate area a heat pump. 

Induction stove top for cooking.

Solar hotwater. There are also heat pump water heaters now. Seem expensive but might be worth thinking about if you can't fit a solar for some reason


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Think Nick has covered most things, but you might want to look into your "no claims" position regards car/bike insurance. You will need to get a ATTESTATO DI RISCHIO from your current insurance company(s) to avoid staring from scratch in Italy, this could make a big difference to what it costs. I would not rule out LPG for gas cooking, but Nick's suggestion of an induction hob is worth looking at. We had internet in the sticks and unless you are streaming all the time it was very good. I would just get any PAYG sim to start with or keep on any UK sim until they complain, that way you can check around what is best in a specific area. Note access in one house, let alone road, can be very different to that next door. Often the hill around make a great deal of difference to access.


----------



## Adam R (Jul 28, 2019)

Excellent - thanks for the input both, food for thought.
I wonder about the NCD, I have multiple policies for bikes and car, will they just take one or need the proof on all I wonder?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It is the vehicle you insure in Italy, so you probably need both.


----------

